# Pictures from our Lagoon Tower stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village



## alwysonvac (Mar 18, 2012)

This was our ninth visit to Hawaii and our sixth stay at the Lagoon Tower in the Hilton Hawaiian Village. 
Of course, we love it here  

Our three bedroom penthouse unit was reserved during Club Season.

We discovered during check-in that we were assigned to the three bedroom oceanfront diamond head facing side (room 2466) however it only has two full bathrooms. I needed three private bathrooms for the adults we were traveling with. Luckily, they were able to reassign us to the oceanfront unit on the marina facing side (room 2467) which has three full bathrooms.

Here's a link to my photos - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157629608174187/show/

Enjoy !!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 18, 2012)

Fantastic photos.  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 18, 2012)

WOW  What a place.  Have a great time.

Don't play with the turtles you can get fined a significant amount of money.

Bill


----------



## pierceit (Mar 18, 2012)

Great pictures!!

Do the penthouse units have washer and dryers?


----------



## GregT (Mar 18, 2012)

Those are fantastic pictures -- thank you very much for sharing them!!

I think that view over the Marina is just spectacular and that unit appears to be have the best combination:  Marina view with beautiful sunset and yet still ocean-front with view of the Lagoon.  I would suspect that the adjacent 3BR unit still can't see Diamond Head because it's blocked by Rainbow Tower?

Thanks for posting and I'm glad you had a great time!

All the best,

Greg

Edited:  For some reason I thought your HHV unit was a 3BR Gold Unit -- based on the timing it looks like 3BR Platinum?  That's a great unit!!


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 19, 2012)

GregT said:


> Those are fantastic pictures -- thank you very much for sharing them!!
> 
> 
> Edited:  For some reason I thought your HHV unit was a 3BR Gold Unit -- based on the timing it looks like 3BR Platinum?  That's a great unit!!



I may be confused but wouldn't that only affect Home reservations?  You can get anything you have the points for Club reservations. At least thats the way my 2BR Gold Premier was sold to me, I could get the 3br PH for the same points in Club season. You mean that salesman was fibbing 

We prefer the 2br, stayed in the PH and that staircase got to be a PITA after a week.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautiful views.  Thanks for sharing. 
Are all the 3 bedrooms, penthouses with stairs?


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 19, 2012)

Great shots as always, Phyllis. Thanks!



GregT said:


> For some reason I thought your HHV unit was a 3BR Gold Unit -- based on the timing it looks like 3BR Platinum?  That's a great unit!!



Note that it was a Club reservation, Greg, not a Home Week reservation.


----------



## GregT (Mar 19, 2012)

Got it - thanks very much - I missed that!!

Great pics - thx again!


----------



## jestme (Mar 19, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> I may be confused but wouldn't that only affect Home reservations?  You can get anything you have the points for Club reservations. At least thats the way my 2BR Gold Premier was sold to me, I could get the 3br PH for the same points in Club season. You mean that salesman was fibbing
> 
> We prefer the 2br, stayed in the PH and that staircase got to be a PITA after a week.



We had 2468, marina side, 2Br PH in January for 4 nights. I also found the staircase was a pain after a couple of days. It also felt very unsafe walking out of the second bedroom as it seems to be missing a railing on the wall side. The windows are great, but I'm not sure I would bother again, the 2BR oceanfront has a better view for the same cost.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 19, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> WOW  What a place.  Have a great time.
> 
> Don't play with the turtles you can get fined a significant amount of money.
> 
> Bill



We had a great time  

Yes, they had the turtles roped off and folks were there to make sure no one crossed the ropes.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 19, 2012)

pierceit said:


> Great pictures!!
> 
> Do the penthouse units have washer and dryers?



No, there's a laundry room on the penthouse floor near the elevators.
None of the units in the Lagoon Tower have a washer and dryer in the room.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 19, 2012)

GregT said:


> Edited:  For some reason I thought your HHV unit was a 3BR Gold Unit -- based on the timing it looks like 3BR Platinum?  That's a great unit!!



In 2009, I bought a 2 bedroom oceanfront gold season week eoy


----------



## linsj (Mar 19, 2012)

*alwysonvac,* were the turtles by HHV?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 19, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Beautiful views.  Thanks for sharing.
> Are all the 3 bedrooms, penthouses with stairs?



All two and three bedroom penthouse units have stairs.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 19, 2012)

linsj said:


> *alwysonvac,* were the turtles by HHV?



No, the turtles are on the North Shore at Laniakea Beach (aka Turtle Beach) It's just north of Haleiwa.

See these links 
http://www.northshore.com/hawaii/beach-lani.asp
http://www.portaloha.com/SecretsOfHawaii/Laniakea.htm


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 19, 2012)

GregT said:


> I think that view over the Marina is just spectacular and that unit appears to be have the best combination:  Marina view with beautiful sunset and yet still ocean-front with view of the Lagoon.  I would suspect that the adjacent 3BR unit still can't see Diamond Head because it's blocked by Rainbow Tower?



You can see Diamond Head from that side.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing!

So which one did you like better, the Westin on Maui or the Hilton on Oahu?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 19, 2012)

ada903 said:


> So which one did you like better, the Westin on Maui or the Hilton on Oahu?



They're completely different. We like them both for different reasons. 

We love the Hilton on Oahu for it's location away from the crowded Waikiki area & convenient access to various activities. We're always on our large oceanfront or oceanview balcony at the Lagoon tower but we really don't hang out in the Hilton resort area.

At the Westin, we loved that it's away from the other crowded resort areas. The feel of the resort and the rooms are definitely in a different league than the Hilton Hawaiian Village. It feels like you're staying in a suite at a resort vs a timeshare. It's definitely a slower pace. We could see ourselves hanging out at the resort for a day or two but then we'll need to find something to keep us busy. We're not beach or water sports folks. We'll definitely return to Maui but we just don't visit Maui as often as we do Oahu.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 20, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> In 2009, I bought a 2 bedroom oceanfront gold season week eoy



I got mine from HGVC in 01 for $19K we love the front stack.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 20, 2012)

Makes sense.  Trying to decide which one to hit in the winter of 2013, but I will probably do both on two separate trips.  Perhaps Hilton in February and Westin end of April. It's only five hours nonstop flight for us.



alwysonvac said:


> They're completely different. We like them both for different reasons.
> 
> We love the Hilton on Oahu for it's location away from the crowded Waikiki area & convenient access to various activities. We're always on our large oceanfront or oceanview balcony at the Lagoon tower but we really don't hang out in the Hilton resort area.
> 
> At the Westin, we loved that it's away from the other crowded resort areas. The feel of the resort and the rooms are definitely in a different league than the Hilton Hawaiian Village. It feels like you're staying in a suite at a resort vs a timeshare. It's definitely a slower pace. We could see ourselves hanging out at the resort for a day or two but then we'll need to find something to keep us busy. We're not beach or water sports folks. We'll definitely return to Maui but we just don't visit Maui as often as we do Oahu.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 20, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> They're completely different. We like them both for different reasons.
> 
> We love the Hilton on Oahu for it's location away from the crowded Waikiki area & convenient access to various activities. We're always on our large oceanfront or oceanview balcony at the Lagoon tower but we really don't hang out in the Hilton resort area.
> 
> At the Westin, we loved that it's away from the other crowded resort areas. The feel of the resort and the rooms are definitely in a different league than the Hilton Hawaiian Village. It feels like you're staying in a suite at a resort vs a timeshare. It's definitely a slower pace. We could see ourselves hanging out at the resort for a day or two but then we'll need to find something to keep us busy. We're not beach or water sports folks. We'll definitely return to Maui but we just don't visit Maui as often as we do Oahu.



I would agree with that assessment.

You also spent a night at Disney's Aulani, right? How does that resort compare to HHV and the Westin Ka'anapali?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 20, 2012)

ada903 said:


> Makes sense. Trying to decide which one to hit in the winter of 2013, but I will probably do both on two separate trips.  Perhaps Hilton in February and Westin end of April. It's only five hours nonstop flight for us.



It really depends on what you're planning to do on vacation.
For example, if you're planning to spend most of your time onsite at the resort, I would choose the Westin.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 20, 2012)

HatTrick said:


> I would agree with that assessment.
> 
> You also spent a night at Disney's Aulani, right? How does that resort compare to HHV and the Westin Ka'anapali?



All three are different.

Hilton is a great upscale resort in Waikiki
Westin is a great luxury resort in Ka'anapali
Disney is a great family destination resort in Ko Olina

At Disney's Aulani, we loved all of the special touches and the attention to detail throughout the resort. The rooms were nicely done and felt very comfortable. We actually picked up a DVD at the Community Center and watched a movie in the evening which we've never done during our Hawaii vacations. 

The staff was extremely helpful and friendly. Overall it was very relaxing especially since the occupancy rate was at 51%. Disney not only has a lazy river. It also has a very wide stretch of beach with free lounge chairs. We can't wait to return.






Of course the food and drinks were overpriced. The ladies hospitality room is way too small. And I can't help but wonder how it will feel when occupancy is at 100% at Disney's Aulani.

There's no charge for parking at the Westin. At Disney, there's no charge for parking for DVC members. And of course, at Hilton everyone pays for parking. 

Both Westin and Disney have ceiling fans in the bedrooms and fans in the bathrooms. LOL, just a pet peeve of mine with HHV :rofl:


----------



## zora (Apr 11, 2012)

alwysonvac,  Thank you so much for your input.  We have a reservation for a 3+ at thanksgiving and based upon your info I called and requested either 2467 or 2466.  Also, your photos are great, someone is an artist.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 11, 2012)

Great photo album. I've always wanted to reserve one of the penthouse units but, I've never seen one available for the dates we were going to be in Oahu. Maybe sometime in the future we'll get lucky.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 12, 2012)

*Parking at Hilton Hawaiian Village*

Parking at Hilton is outrageous and not necessary.  I hope they raise it to $100/hour, perhaps then people will understand that you shouldn't stay there if you must have a car.  The advantage to being in Waikiki is you can stay without a car.  Any other place but Waikiki is better if you must have a car.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> Parking at Hilton is outrageous and not necessary.  I hope they raise it to $100/hour, perhaps then people will understand that you shouldn't stay there if you must have a car.  The advantage to being in Waikiki is you can stay without a car.  Any other place but Waikiki is better if you must have a car.




So that's one persons opinion. There are those of us who realize that Oahu is much more than Waikiki. While you definately don't need a car, we still find having a car both fun and necessary for our needs.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 12, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> So that's one persons opinion. There are those of us who realize that Oahu is much more than Waikiki. While you definately don't need a car, we still find having a car both fun and necessary for our needs.



Ditto !!

This was my 8th stay at HHV (including non-timeshare stays) over the last 10+ years and I've had a rental car for all 8 stays


----------



## llandaff (Apr 14, 2012)

We rented a car the first couple of times in Waikiki but now we much prefer to use The Bus.  

You can get virtually everywhere on the island relatively quickly and easily and it costs only $25 for a 4 day pass.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 14, 2012)

*I don't pay for Parking at HHV*



alwysonvac said:


> All three are different.
> 
> Hilton is a great upscale resort in Waikiki
> Westin is a great luxury resort in Ka'anapali
> ...



I don't pay for parking at HHV.  I don't get a car.  You can either walk or take a bus to everything and maybe rent a car to go to unusual places for one day if you can't find enough to do in Waikiki and Honolulu.  If you must rent a car stay at other places than HHV and Waikiki.  Waikoloa has great free parking for Hilton Owners.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 14, 2012)

*You could have saved lots of money!*



alwysonvac said:


> Ditto !!
> 
> This was my 8th stay at HHV (including non-timeshare stays) over the last 10+ years and I've had a rental car for all 8 stays



I have had 4 stays of about 90 days each over the last 4 years and rented a car for one day each time to see other parts of the island.  I couldn't have afforded renting a car for that long even if I wanted to which I didn't.  We may have only stayed for 60 days each year and spent the other days home in freezing New York.

Think of all things you could have done with the money you would have saved!


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 14, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> I don't pay for parking at HHV.  I don't get a car.  You can either walk or take a bus to everything and maybe rent a car to go to unusual places for one day if you can't find enough to do in Waikiki and Honolulu.  If you must rent a car stay at other places than HHV and Waikiki.  Waikoloa has great free parking for Hilton Owners.



If you choose to vacation that way, that's fine. But to tell someone else that your way is the only way, it a very narrow-minded view.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 14, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> Think of all things you could have done with the money you would have saved!



I think of all the sights we would have missed and experienced with friends and relatives that stayed with us. For us, the rental car was well worth it.


----------



## chum94555 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Lagoon tower*

I loved your pics Thanks

 I however do not see LAGOON TOWER when I log into my HGVC and new reservation system. Any idea why?

 Thanks

 ks



alwysonvac said:


> This was our ninth visit to Hawaii and our sixth stay at the Lagoon Tower in the Hilton Hawaiian Village.
> Of course, we love it here
> 
> Our three bedroom penthouse unit was reserved during Club Season.
> ...


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 14, 2012)

chum94555 said:


> I however do not see LAGOON TOWER when I log into my HGVC and new reservation system. Any idea why?



The Revolution system lists it as HGVCLUB AT HILTON HAWAIIAN VLG.


----------



## chum94555 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Thanks*



HatTrick said:


> The Revolution system lists it as HGVCLUB AT HILTON HAWAIIAN VLG.




Thanks for your input Appreciate it


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 14, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Beautiful views.  Thanks for sharing.
> Are all the 3 bedrooms, penthouses with stairs?


Bring ME, Bring ME:hysterical: !


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 15, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> This was my 8th stay at HHV (including non-timeshare stays) over the last 10+ years and I've had a rental car for all 8 stays



Eleven stays at HHV since 2002 for us, each time with a rental car for the full time. Do I enjoy paying for parking? No, but having the car is total freedom.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 15, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> This was my 8th stay at HHV (including non-timeshare stays) over the last 10+ years and I've had a rental car for all 8 stays



Oops... correction 
*9th* stay and rental car for all 9 stays


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 15, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> Oops... correction
> *9th* stay and rental car for all 9 stays



Hey, is this a competition?


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 15, 2012)

No, I thought I was inconsistent in this thread.  

LOL, but it was correct   I actually skip HHV one year and flew directly into Maui via Continental from Houston. 
So this year was my 9th visit to Hawaii, 8th stay at the HHV, 6th stay in the Lagoon tower.


----------

